# Broza (mining)



## Delain3

Hello all,

I’m translating a special permit given by a municipality in Honduras to mine a section of land in their township. The following is the sentence that I’m struggling with finding the right word in English:

“...autorizan a José Cruz para que pueda extraer y transportar *broza *que se encuentra almacenada en el lugar...”

I have always heard broza bring used to refer to brush or yard waste but this is obviously referring to some type of soil or ore. Either way, I was wondering if anyone who has experience with words used in the mining industry might be able to help me out. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Circunflejo

Welcome to the forum @Delain3!

Eche un vistazo a la primera acepción de broza en el Diccionario de Americanismos


----------



## Magazine

Hola Delain3, welcome to the forum 

This is what it means in Honduras and it's probably   what you are looking for. 

_broza.
I.1.f. Ho, ES, Ni. Conjunto de piedras desmenuzadas y tierra de una mina para el horno de fundición._


----------



## Delain3

That’s helpful @Magazine. Where did you find that definition from Honduras? 

Also, is there one English word that would be the equivalent that anyone can think of? I’m blanking completely.


----------



## Magazine

Hi again , have a look at this dictionary, RAE, which supplies you all accepted Spanish words , mostly all over the Spanish speaking world. 

However, there are some words only used in a specific country, so on the left site of the page I am sending you, you will see "Diccionario de Americanismos", words mostly only used in other Spanish speaking countries. 

Real Academia Española


*Diccionarios*

Diccionario de la lengua española
Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
Diccionario del español jurídico
Nuevo diccionario histórico
Diccionario de americanismos
Diccionarios anteriores (1726-2006)


I am thinking about _brittle stones _for this context, but I can't be sure, wait for more answers.


----------



## Circunflejo

Delain3 said:


> That’s helpful @Magazine. Where did you find that definition from Honduras?



In the dictionary that I linked on my first post on this thread but I guess that wasn't useful enough for you.


----------



## Masood

Maybe _crushed ore._


----------



## Magazine

Masood said:


> Maybe _crushed ore._


Looks like that's it 

Would brittle stone or something similar be understood? 
thanks


----------



## Masood

Magazine said:


> Would brittle stone or something similar be understood?
> thanks


Not really. 
_Brittle _refers to something that breaks easily - maybe even by hand pressure. 
_Stone _is just another word for _rock _- there'd be no reason to put it into a furnace - unless it were an _ore _- a type of rock which contains a mineral or metal which can be extracted.


----------



## jilar

No creo que podamos hablar de mena, Masood. Yo creo que broza se refiere al conjunto de rocas que en su día no se trató (simplemente fue apartada y almacenada, quizá para su posterior tratamiento o procesado minero, o bien como simple desperdicio considerando que no tenía la calidad suficiente, poca concentración de lo que quieren extraer).

Ahora este hombre parece tener interés en procesar esos restos (el término broza da siempre esta idea, desperdicio, resto ... material de escaso valor)

Esta es una definición en un diccionario gallego que traslado al castellano:
Desperdicios o restos de cosas que ya no son aptos para el servicio que debían prestar.


Yo diría que busca oro o plata, y no carbón - por ejemplo- donde aquí sí hablamos de mena.
El oro y la plata están diseminados por el terreno.

Hay una serie que emiten en DMAX titulada La fiebre del oro donde varias compañías mineras se dedican a extraer oro. Y no hay menas por ningún lado. Se dedican a tratar o procesar ingentes cantidades de terreno (rocas, arena y todo lo que haya).
A veces se ve que excavan algunos zonas pero no tratan o procesan ese material, sino que lo apartan (almacenan), y prefieren procesar zonas más profundas, porque saben que tienen más oportunidades de conseguir más oro.

Ese material apartado, quién sabe, si la compañía quiebra, allí quedará. Posteriormente puede llegar alguien y directamente probar a ver si de ahí, de esa broza (restos), saca el suficiente oro.

A estudiar Glossary of Mining Terms


----------



## Magazine

Masood said:


> Not really.
> _Brittle _refers to something that breaks easily - maybe even by hand pressure.
> _Stone _is just another word for _rock _- there'd be no reason to put it into a furnace - unless it were an _ore _- a type of rock which contains a mineral or metal which can be extracted.


I see, very clear, thanks Masood


----------



## Delain3

Wow thanks for all the replies. I ended up going with mineral deposits as it seems this captures the essence of what was being said. 

@Circunflejo I apologize but when I clicked on the link you posted, nothing came up so I assumed it was a broken link. I didn’t mean any offense.


----------



## Magazine

Delain3 said:


> Wow thanks for all the replies. I ended up going with mineral deposits as it seems this captures the essence of what was being said


I think that's a perfect answer, Delain.



> @Circunflejo I apologize but when I clicked on the link you posted, nothing came up so I assumed it was a broken link. I didn’t mean any offense.



Indeed, totally broken (the member edited his post and now you can see the link correctly)  .  That's why I not only reposted it correctly but also posted the answer as I couldn't be sure if the link _I_ posted was ok.
I am glad it helped  Hoping to see you with more questions


----------

